# Solenoid/starter relay



## hot_raud (Nov 17, 2003)

I have a problem with the wiring of my plow. When I bought the used Meyer ST90 plow, I helped the guy rip the wiring out of his 89 F150. I re-installed the plow and wiring using the help of folks here, the wiring diagram for the Meyer E47 and my memory of how it was done on the previous owners truck.

The diagram shows a connection to a solenoid. I made this connection to the fender mounted starter relay - remembering this from the previous owner's wiring. I assumed that the starter relay and the solenoid are one in the same.

The plow operated fine, but whenever raising or moving from side to side, an awful sound came from the starter solenoid - the sound that you hear when you turn the key and the engine is already running. I posted a question a while back about that sound, but got no response - I have just been ignoring the sound.

About halfway thru plowing my driveway today, the sound didn't stop after moving the plow - and the plow would no longer move. Now, the truck wont start - the solenoid just makes that same noise. Apparently, I've blown out the starter relay. I plan on going to junk yard tomorrow to get another one.

the question is, did I have my plow wiring wrong? Is there a different solenoid that I should be using? If I had the wiring right, why was it making that sound? Is there a "heavy duty" starter relay I should be using instead?

Any help or insight on to my problem would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Al


----------



## jscott (Dec 30, 2003)

I think you need a separate relay to run your plow. It sounds like the way its wired now, engages the starter every time you operate the plow.


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

You MUST get a second selenoid ....one for each!!


----------



## hot_raud (Nov 17, 2003)

that would explain it 

So, where can I get a solenoid? Can I just get a used starter relay (like the one I already have) and mount it near the other one? Is it straight forward to wire up?

Thanks
Al


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i used a continues duty ford starter solenoid
bought mine at napa or any parts store should have one
go to meyer web site you can down load the manual
its free
john


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The noise is from the bad contact your solenoid was having inside it, if it was triggering the starter the starter would not last long at all. The solenoids just a way to switch heavy current flow with a low amp switch. I would check the wiring at the battery, probably fried a wire or a connection.
Buy a new solenoid ! They are $8-10 at a parts store. Check and make sure it is either a positive or negative trigger. The small wire is the trigger wire on the solenoid. Use a test light, pull off wire put probe in, ground other end to negative battery post,have some one operate controls. If it lights it's a positive trigger solenoid. If not reverse the procedure, only hook other end of test light to the positive battery post. If it lights it's negative trigger. Older western setups use negative triggers so that's why I alway tell people to check and make sure. Never know what someone did in the past to make it work for them. Most starter solenoids are positive trigger so just buy a heavy duty one and your set.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

you most likely fried your starter by constantly engaging it everytime you raised or angled your plow. Like everyone has said you need 2 solonoids, one for the starter, the other for the plow. There are 2 big wires to the plow soloniod, one comes from the positive post on your battery and goes to one of the big posts on your soloniod. The other goes from the other post on your soloniod, and goes to your plow motor. There are two smaller wires that attach to the two smaller posts on your solonoid. I cant remember what exactly they do but on my boss plow it doesnt matter which way you hook them up.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

this is a first, even for plowsite. good luck with the outcome


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

You probelly broke some teeth on your flywheel too.


----------



## hot_raud (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks, everyone. I'm now back to square one - I replaced the starter in the truck and disconnected the plows pump motor from the starter solenoid. 

I know - this was a dumb thing to do. But, at the time I thought it was the right way. Obviously, I didn't know what I was doing...Thanks for setting me straight and next time I'll ASK before I ACT instead of the other way around. (And, in that spirit, please see my next post which will be on installing a second solenoid to run the plow's pump motor.)

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

When I plow, on the about 5th or 6th hour, my Fuel pump relay overheats or something. If I take it and cool it off for a couple of minutes and stick it back in it works. It sounds alot like your problem, only with a different relay.I am thinking that the installer wired it wrong.:realmad: They charge so much for installation you would think they would do it right.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

So what your saying is that when you move your plow, you start your truck?!


----------



## MSC (Oct 19, 2003)

That can't be good for the starter.
When you do go buy a new solenoid, be sure to get a continuous duty.
When you wire it, find a diagram or ask one of us, we'll guide you through it. 
One more thing, the wiring inside the cab, make sure you wire the switches to key switch power, if not, you risk your battery being dead if you forget and leave the switch in the down position.

Rich. :salute:


----------



## renegade (Jan 17, 2004)

Boutallnite

Your post was unclear as to what "works" after you cool your fuel pump relay. Surely you mean your fuel pump and not your plow, as these two systems would not normally be related...unless as you say, the installer messed it up.


----------

